# whats with the new layout?



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

is it me or has the homepage layout changed?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Wheyman said:


> is it me or has the homepage layout changed?


 Temporary issue as I needed to switch to a new default theme.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Temporary issue as I needed to switch to a new default theme.


 cool was worried it was a permanent change. good work by the way with all the improvements


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

I liked it  temporary one


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

fitrut said:


> I liked it  temporary one


 There'd be anarchy if I made that change permanent... :rage:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Lorian said:


> There'd be anarchy if I made that change permanent... :rage:


 nobody likes changes but after some time I'm sure they'd get used to that!


----------

